# World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Wolfsburg/Munich, GERMANY - Volkswagen is unveiling the completely redeveloped Touareg as a world premiere. It is the most technically innovative “VW” since the brand has been in existence. This Touareg is reinterpreting the fascinating multipurpose SUV idea in a contemporary way – thanks to a range of engines that are nearly 20 percent more fuel efficient and a large variety of new assistance and safety systems. The Touareg will also be the first and only off-roader in Europe by a German car maker to be available in a hybrid version too. It sets standards among fully off-road capable SUVs with petrol engines that have a fuel consumption value of just 8.2 litres fuel per 100 kilometres. The Touareg Hybrid can be driven up to 50 km/h in purely electric mode - emissions-free. Among the diesel engines, the Touareg V6 TDI with 7.4 litre combined fuel consumption now posts the best value in the segment of genuine SUVs. Both versions, the Touareg Hybrid and V6 TDI, are the most fuel efficient petrol and diesel SUVs ever built in Europe in this large vehicle class.
* Full Story *


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Very sharp. I see some Cayenne DNA in the new shape.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Looks Great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dan Halen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan Halen* »_Very sharp. I see some Cayenne DNA in the new shape. 

Not sure I think that is a good thing.
The Touareg has always been the most attractive full size SUV available in the USA market. 
The Porsche version was one of the least attractive.
I think the new Touareg is still handsome except for maybe the more Cayenne-like D-pillar. The original VW D-pillar was less awkward.
I do wish VW would have ditched the exterior side window bright trim to make it look more upscale.
But, overall, nice job VW Design! Porsche Design should be embarrassed.


_Modified by GTINC at 2:29 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (GTINC)*

Sold.
380hp
420tq
460lbs lighter
28.6mpg?
I'll be selling the highlander hybrid very soon.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*

Hmmm... will be very interested to see this in person.


----------



## 1.8Transporter (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
I'll be selling the highlander hybrid very soon.

It's not your driving style that gives you poor MPGs, it's the gas pedal stuck to the floor!!
LOVE the new T-Rex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Very nice, I am anxious to see what features will be sold in Canada, and what the towing rating and off road packages are really like?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (karjar)*

Very sexy! Damn, I wish I needed new big car (any car for that matter).


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (crawl)*

Here's the T-3 in action on the sand dunes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hs_m5yEED4


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Here's the T-3 in action on the sand dunes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hs_m5yEED4



This is the Touareg II according to the Germans. T2 is an American invention to make people think that the facelift T1 was a new model.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

very nicely done.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Rage In The Machines)*

I'm in love, I just wish VW would show the new vehicles in less bland colors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
This is the Touareg II according to the Germans. T2 is an American invention to make people think that the facelift T1 was a new model. 

Maybe I'll start calling it the MKII


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (TREGinginCO)*

When can I buy one?


----------



## 1956Oval (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (1Point8TDan)*

That is Sexy. My 2007 might need to find a new home.
No mention of a third-row seating option... What is the speculation? I thought the early reports were that it was going to. Doesn't look long enough to really fit one in with the rake of the back window.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (1956Oval)*

WOW! I think someone skipped the Audi part's bin and went straight to the Audi part's warehouse! All it needs is MMI and 4 Rings on the hood and you got yourself a Q5/Q7! With a little Pepper on the side !


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (RvDUB)*

Could they have introduced it in a more boring color? Black? Silver or grey? SUV-requisite green or de-regeour brown or white? No. Beige.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (1956Oval)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1956Oval* »_That is Sexy. My 2007 might need to find a new home.
No mention of a third-row seating option... What is the speculation? I thought the early reports were that it was going to. Doesn't look long enough to really fit one in with the rake of the back window. 


There is no third row ---- as I have been posting (thanks to info from my sources) for about a year now.


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (TREGinginCO)*

Yeah no third row! I can't figure out the demand anyways, where are all the families with 4-5 kids? 
Wonder when this will hit North America, and what options will make the trip?


----------



## R20 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Here's the T-3 in action on the sand dunes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hs_m5yEED4

What engine is that Treg running? It is not a TDI, could it be the V8 or a 3.0T? Sounds good though!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Golf R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf R* »_
What engine is that Treg running? It is not a TDI, could it be the V8 or a 3.0T? Sounds good though!

It sounded like a diesel right at the end to me...


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

Love the way it looks. Any TDI?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Transporter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Transporter* »_
It's not your driving style that gives you poor MPGs, it's the gas pedal stuck to the floor!!
LOVE the new T-Rex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah i'm going to eat my words. 73,500e? Seriously? 3,500e more than the V8 TDI and 23,500e more than the V6 TDI? Yeah... no... if they bring this over and start it say, around 60k+ and tow some line about quicker than the R50 so it should cost as much or close to the V10 TDI than VWoA might as well leave it in europe.
And no, i'm not doing a direct conversion but looking at comparables.
Way way way too expensive. I thought $55,000 was a lot for a fully loaded highlander hybrid.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Dan Halen)*

if all is right that one in the video is the Hybrid...which is (don't qoute me) the 1st one we will see with the new styling. Again we won't know untill it is in the training centers or at the dealers. VW never says anything till then


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (vwauditek25)*

The Hybrid is already showing on the VW ordering system for 2011!!!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Looks great. Front grill/grills seem dated (just black them out) but the lines are fantastic from every angle which I don't see often.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Dan Halen)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7lrvaO0Ibs


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

This is the only SUV that really gets my attention! I love the first generation, and this one looks to be just as desirable.
I don't want or need a third row, but I do wonder if the lack of that ability will hurt the T-reg here in the States.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MylesPH1)*

Wow, VW interiors and design are actually better than Audi's imho.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Big improvement, love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (1Point8TDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Point8TDan* »_When can I buy one? 

First Touareg II deliveries go to German market in April.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

So fall delivery in Canada most likely ! PERFECT TIMING Looks like i'm giving up on the TDI Tiguan and getting myself a Touareg V6 TDI.


----------



## holloway (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Finally . Looks like it worth all the waiting. Great jot, V6 TDI plus the offroad pack is the way to go.


----------



## rflor (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_The Hybrid is already showing on the VW ordering system for 2011!!!









Is it just a placeholder entry, or does it show option packages, etc?


----------



## townace noah (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

208 kg lighter! Good to see VW is beginning to deal with their weight problem.
Now if the sportwagon could just drop a few pounds...


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (townace noah)*

Found this on Club Touareg. Good Read with more details!
http://www.wheels24.co.za/Cont..._free


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks amazing!! 
Now the big question is when is it actually going to go on sale in the U.S. 
The last I had heard VW is shooting for late this year to launch the new Touareg in the U.S. Dealers cant order 2010 Touraegs anymore so it would make sense to have the new one here this fall around say october?


----------



## rodenhuis (Jan 20, 2004)

VWoA - Please bring us the V8 TDI with serious offroad package!
We drive the Touareg on steep and rocky trails. The current V8 gas is good, but the v8 TDI would me perfect for offroad torque high speed cruising power and towing. Also air suspension is a must for offroad. Would also like room in the wheel wells for some larger tires, skid plates and enhanced ground clearance vs. current Touareg.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (rflor)*

YES!! Automakers are figuring out that we want lighter-weight vehicles that still do everything we want them to do. Go VW!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Looks *great*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Oh man that's hot.
DO WANT. Gimme, gimme gimmee!!!!


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (rflor)*

Love the new direction the T is headed in.... My only concern would be the "new" ground clearence..... I understand the need for fuel consumption design...... however is this peace of the puzzle the step in the right direction??


----------



## DonCorleone (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (townace noah)*

SOOOOOOOLLLLDDDDD!!! 
This will be my first SUV ever!!! I always been a car guy, and the new Jetta Coupe R was on the list as my next car but after seeing the new Touareg I'm blown away, especially the interior!!! Wow!!!! kudos VW!!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *townace noah* »_208 kg lighter! Good to see VW is beginning to deal with their weight problem.

HA!!!! and I just started a diet that by the time I purchase the Touareg I'll be 32kg lighter.... so 208+32= That's a 240 kg lighter touareg!!!! Not Bad!!


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (DonCorleone)*

Do want!!!
They didn't mention anything regarding the air suspension, anyone know if it will be available?


----------



## THUNDERA (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (03VDUB)*

Killer looks inside and out and that 3.0T Hybrid is gonna surprise alot of people. I hope they can bring it across at a reasonable price!
Now I'm definitely gonna need to get tuned if I have any chance of keeping up!
Nice job VW!


----------



## sdpaguy (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (03VDUB)*

Needed to have option of 3rd row seats for it to sell well in N American market. I'm surprised







Q7 is a big price jump to get a 3rd row within VAG. (I'm ignoring the Routan)


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (karjar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karjar* »_Yeah no third row! I can't figure out the demand anyways, where are all the families with 4-5 kids? 
Wonder when this will hit North America, and what options will make the trip?

You must not have kids cause its not about necessarily having 4-5 kids but the fact that one child seat put in the middle (where its suppose to go) pretty much kills the usable sitting area for the whole row.


----------



## N773PH (Apr 4, 2008)

very impressive indeed! looks like big brother touareg got some cues from lil bro tiggy...looks heavy outside but feels light when driven (at least that's what the press release is trying to imply), electronic parking brake, panoramic sunroof, and the "off-road driving programme". and it kinda confirms what the VW/Audi guys at the Houston Auto Show told me a few weeks back. i was told that the VAG approach this time is two-pronged..one foot on the hybrid technology while another foot on clean diesel. however, i wouldn't expect much from VW bringing all the goodies across the pond. based on the tiguan experience, i think North America will get a diluted version. i remember them saying that they need to make the price to be competitive with Toyota and Honda that's why they didn't bring all the goodies the rest of the world enjoys. i'll be surprised if we get some love from VW when they release this New Generation Touareg stateside.


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

No thanks - not feeling it; but I'm glad for Volkswagen that most of the comments in here are positive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

I like this new touareg it looks like regected Cayenne proposal either way it is not going to please the offroad enthusiast because now they have to order the package and it is obviously lower.

The interior is definitely beautiful and more car like now the eventhough the touareg did not look truck-ish inside you still got the feel that it was an SUV.
The Automotive journalists are going to rave about this interior for some time to come now.
I was going to go back into a sedan for my next car but now another touareg looks like it may be the logical choice. Honest the Touareg has always been the best looking of the three derivatives. The Q7 is too ugly an bland for my liking.
VW Touareg it is......


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Much better. I'm glad VW is going away with the waterfall nose/grill.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

mmmm me likey likey
V8 TDI air suspension and option of a serious off road pack please
bring it to canada please VWoC


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (vr6gtispeed)*

Not a huge fan of the exterior but the new interior is gorgeous


----------



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (03VDUB)*

I talked to a dealer yesterday and heard no -- which is too bad, since the airsuspension is one of the really cool options on my current 2004 Touareg V-8.


----------



## JohnEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (olsonjs)*

Seems to me as though that picture has bluish instrument lighting... what happened to consistency across the VW lineup? I thought they were moving to white lighting?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (JohnEZ)*

The full company write-up on it says it will be white LED backlighting on the IP.


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (TREGinginCO)*

Prices?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Syonara_G60Style)*

Why the hell did they not offer third row????? We are having our fourth and refuse to move into a minivan and the q7 costs as much as our first house did. I guess we will being moving out of the vw/audi market. booooo


----------



## Racewagon (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Guack007)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
You must not have kids cause its not about necessarily having 4-5 kids but the fact that one child seat put in the middle (where its suppose to go) pretty much kills the usable sitting area for the whole row.

Agree, and many of us with 2 kids carpool with others. We routinely carry 5 kids in the Q7, which is now at a dealer 70 miles away (closest Audi dealer), while the VW dealer 4 miles away will not get our business, again. The Tiguan fills the 5 seat SUV Niche well, Toureg should have a 3 row option. I guess we'll keep our Q7, but this would have been really nice with a TDI for pulling the boat & racecar. 
Of course, what I'd really rather have, is a TDI 4-motion, 6-speed manual T-5/Eurovan Weekender- but that's a pipe dream over here .


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
You must not have kids cause its not about necessarily having 4-5 kids but the fact that one child seat put in the middle (where its suppose to go) pretty much kills the usable sitting area for the whole row.

Raised two boys 21/2 years apart, and yes we had to haul kids to birthday parties and sports events. I have no problem with "optional" 3rd row seating, just don't like to have to pay for it, and the extra weight if it is not an option. 
Now of course when I was a kid, there were no seatbelts, and we laid on the back seat and fell asleep..so at least there has been progress..lol


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hawt!


----------



## VW4life (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*

so what's the word on towing?? Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW4life)*

looks great, on paper sounds ever better, are they starting to listen?


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

I'm going to assume pricing will be more or less the same as where it is right now, which is pricey. None the less a fine effort over the previous car which was quite the benchmark as far as quality and engineering. Lets hope the reliability issues have been nipped in the bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (PUMA4kicks)*

The "reliability" talk is getting old.
These things have not really been problems since the beginning of the 05-MY.
VW worked its butt off to get the major issues ironed out and in 2006 did what I have not seen any other care maker ever do ---- invite 2004 and some 2005 owners to bring their vehicles back to the dealership to have the vehicles operating systems brought up to the 2006 standards.
The MKI version of the Touareg gave VW a huge opportunity to make this new one exceptional right out of the gate --- I'm a believer.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

If I wanted my car to look like a Porsche I would buy a Porsche. Volkswagen is loosing its identity. First with the new Jetta and now the Touareg. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (TREGinginCO)*

Wasn't aware. Thanks for the enlightenment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Video from the live premiere in Deustchland: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obGzhVaG8v8


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I am not sure why people say a real off road package... The "Terrain Tech Packet" sounds like the real deal...
"SUV for all trails – All-wheel drive in two versions
Also modified in pursuit of reduced fuel consumption was the standard all-wheel drive. In the base version ("4Motion"), all new generation Touaregs have all-wheel drive with Torsen limited-slip differential (4MOTION; climbing ability: 31 degrees). Like the Tiguan Track & Field, the Touareg also has an "Off-road driving programme", which - at the press of a button - tunes the ABS, EDS and ASR for off-road duty, activates Hill Descent Assist and adjusts the automatic gearshift points.
Instead of a Torsen differential, the V6 TDI can be ordered with an optional "Terrain Tech Packet" that has an even more rugged transfer case designed for off-road duty. It includes reduction gearing and centre and rear differentials, each with up to 100 percent locking (4XMOTION; climbing ability: 45 degrees). Similar to the first Touareg generation, this version also has a rotary switch the driver now uses to adapt the car to specific duty conditions over five levels: 1. "On-Road"; 2. "Off-Road" (like "Off-road driving programme" plus automatic control of the mechanical locks); 3. Low (like "Off-road" plus activation of reduced gearing, higher shift points, no automatic upshift in manual mode); 4. Addition of centre differential lock; 5. Addition of rear differential lock. Equipped like this, the Touareg can conquer any terrain on Earth."


----------



## odawg753 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Transporter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Transporter* »_
It's not your driving style that gives you poor MPGs, it's the gas pedal stuck to the floor!!
LOVE the new T-Rex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahahah


----------



## scapie4 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

From what I read on the German website the New Treg is offered at a hybrid version with 315hp and a V8 diesel with 335hp.
Now I configured a hybrid version with some basic options and the price tag went up to 85,000Euros!!!! Steep!
On the other hand I love the new Treg, I think the exterior is sharp (with some resemblence of the Audi Q5 on the back). The interior could have been more "aggressive" and sporty, it look very much other VW/ Audi lines and does not differentiate itself. 
I think its time to get rid of my 04 V8, and saving for the new!


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (scapie4)*

I like the new styling. I still see Touareg in it. The reclining rear seat back and panorama roof look sweet. the rear is nicely updated. Should be quieter on road. By extracting weight and complexity (i.e. 4motion vs. 4Xmotion) and by adding the marketability of hybrid cachet, VW potentially gets the Touareg onto more shopping lists. 
Without the 4Xmotion Touareg, VW will basically have an Audi Q5 at a lower price point for the NA market:
Q7: Luxury, 7 passenger, high end
Q5: Luxury, high end
Cayenne: Performance, brand
Touareg: near luxury, offroad
Tiguan: CRV/Forester fighter
That's pretty good market coverage. They'll have bluetec, hybrid, all out performance, luxury, near luxury, offroad and entry level. 
A 4Motion Touareg is fine for most people, but the similarities it would pose to the Q5 makes me think NA will still get a Touareg with off-road prowess to satisfy (the small percentage of) buyers who actually use it. Be prepared to pay, but I am encouraged to think they might offer both. 
That's my free market/segmentation analysis for the day. My 2005 V8 finally is starting to look old. I hope you rock crawlers get what you want.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Jimbuffalo)*

it looks good, just not digging the need to grab the LEDs from the Audi line up. VW designers must be pretty damn week! First it was the waterfall grill put on the Jetta, Golf, R32, etc.....right from Audi. now the LEDs. At least Porsche put their LEDs in the from bumper! Think up your own ideas VW!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_it looks good, just not digging the need to grab the LEDs from the Audi line up. VW designers must be pretty damn week!

I definitely love the new Treg, but the LED "art" is very odd to me. 
Especially the rear lights are TERRIBLY shaped, I can't look at these (see the Youtube exterior beauty shots movie).


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_it looks good, just not digging the need to grab the LEDs from the Audi line up. VW designers must be pretty damn week! First it was the waterfall grill put on the Jetta, Golf, R32, etc.....right from Audi. now the LEDs. At least Porsche put their LEDs in the from bumper! Think up your own ideas VW!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Um... you are aware that Audi's former chief designer is now the head of VW design????


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (MinerSK)*

To each his own, I guess. I think the rear LED's look awesome....will look forward to creeping up on one in the dark sometime in the future


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (scapie4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scapie4* »_
Now I configured a hybrid version with some basic options and the price tag went up to 85,000Euros!!!! Steep!


Same problem I had. I'll gladly pay 50k for t-reg hybrid with decent options but closer to 60 to start and it's not going to move many units over here.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (VWNDAHS)*

sign me up for the V6 TDi, just needs 3rd row seating.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (A2gtirulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2gtirulz* »_sign me up for the V6 TDi, just needs 3rd row seating.

ARG.... The T is not a 3rd row machine...... People.... If you want more room buy a EuroVan....


----------



## lmwong (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (odawg753)*

Wow, I was doubting the offroad capabilities of this new Touareg but this video settles it. The pictures do not do this car justice. Watch the video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
Sign me up









_Modified by lmwong at 12:42 PM 2-12-2010_

_Modified by lmwong at 12:44 PM 2-12-2010_


_Modified by lmwong at 12:45 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (0320thGTI)*

I had a black 04 Treg. Loved it! Been in an Audi for the past four years and was very near pulling the trigger on a Q5. Now, I am waiting for pricing on this. Very nice looking. 
As for the 3rd row, what ever happened to the extended model that was being tested?


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (SWheat)*

btw, the Routan blows. Just a Caravan in the end. VW needs to bring the T5 here instead.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (SWheat)*

Dream on. Not enough former hippies here to make a market for the T5.
Last I've seen, Routan sales were beating many "true" VW models. Go figure.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Jimbuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbuffalo* »_To each his own, I guess. I think the rear LED's look awesome....will look forward to creeping up on one in the dark sometime in the future


The design is OK, until one hits brake pedal. To see the double "L dot" silhouette, or whatever it is, beaming into dark does not make me happy. Sure, the final judgement requires meeting in person.


----------



## trx89r (May 27, 2008)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

anyone else see a strong resemblance in the front end to the hofele widebody kit?


_Modified by trx89r at 2:45 PM 2-12-2010_


_Modified by trx89r at 2:45 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (SWheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SWheat* »_I had a black 04 Treg. Loved it! Been in an Audi for the past four years and was very near pulling the trigger on a Q5. Now, I am waiting for pricing on this. Very nice looking. 
As for the 3rd row, what ever happened to the extended model that was being tested?

Pricing will be commensurate with what it is now for tdi and petrol, who knows about the hybrid... certainly not in the q5 range.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*The Audi and Porsche versions should be interesting..... $ 4.00 fuel does what to sales?*

The sales numbers of the VW/Porsche and Audi version SUVs has made money. The question I have is, will the next 5 to 6 years of production be so generous?
"Honey!! I dropped a bundle on an expensive SUV with the 2nd mortage I put on our house! Christ,,, who would have thought our liitle house would have increased in value so much and so fast" ~ circa 2003/4
Where will the customer come? I know the customer strata is far and wide for these expensive SUVs, but times they are a change'in.
Nice looking SUV ~ 


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 6:18 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The Audi and Porsche versions should be interesting..... $ 4.00 fue ... (1998993C2S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998993C2S* »_The sales numbers of the VW/Porsche and Audi version SUVs has made money. The question I have is, will the next 5 to 6 years of production be so generous?


Are you talking about worldwide sales numbers?


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: The Audi and Porsche versions should be interesting..... $ 4.00 fue ... (TREGinginCO)*

O yeah, global sales number's. 
The VW AG home office say's ... "VW N. America those sucker's are on their own......."
"Han's,,, get China on the phone..."


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 4:16 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## kimmers71 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (scapie4)*

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (kimmers71)*

Like the looks, but when will the engineers get it through their thick skulls that the roof rack needs to go?? You silly engineers sharpened your pencils and went to the trouble of lowering the vehicle to help it's Cd, but you leave a roof rack that nobody uses 98% of the time? *DITCH THE RACK!* If some soccer mom wants a roof rack, send her to the parts department like she owned a Jetta or Passat sedan! Thule and Yakima make darn fine racks, let them buy one!
I've never understood why the German Wagen models and SUV's always MUST come standard with a roof rack? It's those of us with a sedan that should have gotten a free (removable) roof rack! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windcatcher2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks GREAT! but.... where's the 3rd row, VW?
Can anyone verify if indeed 3rd row is NOT going to feature in the brand new Touareg?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (windcatcher2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windcatcher2* »_Looks GREAT! but.... where's the 3rd row, VW?
Can anyone verify if indeed 3rd row is NOT going to feature in the brand new Touareg?
 Once again NO 3RD ROW!! Want a 3rd row get the Q7 or a minivan like you really need.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (windcatcher2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windcatcher2* »_Looks GREAT! but.... where's the 3rd row, VW?

If VW had built this with a third row of (typically midget-size) seating, it wpuld have weighed 200 kg *more*. not 200 kg less.
What they did will cover 90% of the target market (few people have more than three kids these days); those of you with four or more kids need to get either a minivan or a bigger SUV (such as the Q7).


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tomh009)*

A few things
1: There NEVER was a third-row test vehcile --- it was a vehicle being tested for a different platform
2: There are NO plans now or in the future for a 3-rd row equipped Touareg
3: How many people off-road with 7 or 8 people in the vehicle?
4: If you need three rows of seating --- there is Routan or Q7.
5: Take your hopes of a 3-rower Touareg and put them to bed.


----------



## lilken21 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_A few things
1: There NEVER was a third-row test vehcile --- it was a vehicle being tested for a different platform
2: There are NO plans now or in the future for a 3-rd row equipped Touareg
3: How many people off-road with 7 or 8 people in the vehicle?
4: If you need three rows of seating --- there is Routan or Q7.
5: Take your hopes of a 3-rower Touareg and put them to bed.

x2... IMO a third row would kill the essence of the T-reg. I actually gave a sigh of relief when it was apparent there was no third row.








If the $$$ gods are good to me this year, I'll be putting in an order for a fully loaded TDI - if not - a base 3.6 will still put a smile on my face.


_Modified by lilken21 at 7:02 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_A few things
1: There NEVER was a third-row test vehcile --- it was a vehicle being tested for a different platform
2: There are NO plans now or in the future for a 3-rd row equipped Touareg
3: How many people off-road with 7 or 8 people in the vehicle?
4: If you need three rows of seating --- there is Routan or Q7.
5: Take your hopes of a 3-rower Touareg and put them to bed.

AMEN..... NOW GO AND BUY A EUROVAN PEOPLE.....







I will when the time comes.....


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

I'll have to wait until I see one "in person"...
but my initial reaction is that I do NOT like the new "family grille" on the T'reg.
Oddly enough, I do like it on the Golf, a bit less so on Jetta... but not on this model.
I just saw a few of the current gen during an afternoon walk and the original looks more handsome and "tough" IMHO. 
It seems I'm the only one in this thread with that opinion, though...


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
You must not have kids cause its not about necessarily having 4-5 kids but the fact that one child seat put in the middle (where its suppose to go) pretty much kills the usable sitting area for the whole row.

As an fyi, the LATCH anchors are not meant to be used in the middle seat. May be safest place to put your son/daughter, but the anchors are clearly not meant to be used that way and make this very dangerous. Read the manual.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

I'm in love again! Had an 04 V8 for four years, then an 08 V8. The lease is up in Jan. Looks like my timing is excellent to get into either a V8 TDI or the Hybrid. Very interested in the Hybrid. Not only better mileage, but I can drive in the HOV lanes in NY without having 2 people in the car. Can save me TONS OF TIME. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Ted K)*

I think it looks pretty good: attractive progression of the exterior design and a nicely upgraded interior.
definitely has me thinking that it may be time for the new and improved V8.


----------



## karjar (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (Rassig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rassig* »_I'll have to wait until I see one "in person"...
but my initial reaction is that I do NOT like the new "family grille" on the T'reg.
Oddly enough, I do like it on the Golf, a bit less so on Jetta... but not on this model.
I just saw a few of the current gen during an afternoon walk and the original looks more handsome and "tough" IMHO. 
It seems I'm the only one in this thread with that opinion, though...









I tend to be with you on this one. I had been ready to buy the 2010 highline version, but thought I would wait to see what this was. I love the panoramic sunroof, and easy fold done seat, but I think I actually like the look of the current version. As well, I feel more comfortable that the bugs have been dealt with by now on the current version, whereas the new one may or may not come out of the gate with reliability. I am really leaning to just biting the bullet on the 2010, sits higher, has 4 low sat, nav, etc. Just the 20" wheels that come with sport package seem really out of place on that vehicle


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

love love love it. looks like a phaeton on the inside. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Can someone photoshop one in white or black for me? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

A couple of comments/questions:
1. Do we have a definite launch date? I'm guessing 4Q2010 but wanted to confirm.
2. Is there an order guide or a hint of an order guide out there? I'd rock a TDI with an 8 speed automatic! I'd also like to see if the off road package, air suspension and 4 zone climate control will be available as options.
3. For all those whining about a 3rd row - I read somewhere else that the product plans for US include a 3 row Cross over (think Chevy Traverse). Personally, I'm glad the Touareg is sticking to its roots as a very capable performance vehicle - I think adding a useable 3rd row would've made it too large - although offering a separate Touareg L wouldn't be a bad idea.
Thanks.


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future (03VDUB)*

From the UK website's, new Touareg air suspension is available which explains why some pictures the new car looks low and others it has a good deal of clearance. Here is the section from VW UK.
The changes over the outgoing model extend far beyond new styling. Standard examples of the new Touareg will feature an eight-speed transmission as well as, on the majority of models, Start/Stop technology, touchscreen satellite navigation and leather upholstery. In addition, a choice of advanced new options can be specified including High Beam Assist that automatically dips the headlights when it senses oncoming traffic, Side Assist to warn of vehicles occupying blind spots, adaptive roll compensation air suspension and air conditioned, massaging seats.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

IN order of color,
Night Blue Metallic,
Deep Black pearl Effect,
Graciosa-Braun Metallic,
Canyon Grey Metallic,
Cool silver Metallic,


_Modified by VolksTrooper at 5:06 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Galapagos-Anthrazit Metallic
Campanellaweiss(white)


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DZD)*

VW designer might be from Audi, still zero excuse to cross reference what Audi is doing and/or what you designed for them. 
I've always wondered how many people REALLY offroad their Touaregs to what they're designed to do. i went some insanely sick places hunting with my Allroad and it had no where near the capabilities dialed into the Touareg, like even a low range. this new one could save weight and still be plenty capable.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

Question for the 3rd row wanters: You do know that the 3rd row is the least safe area in the car, right? You're basically putting your child in the crumple zone. 

Now that I see the new treg in the other colors, i'm even less impressed. I love all the interior designs and the new parking break, air cooled seats, etc. but I'm not into the exterior. 
While I would love to have the air cooled seats I'm glad I went ahead and bought the 2010. 
Besides, with the way VWOA decontents what they sell to the US market we'll probably never see all the cool new interior gadgets.
As for the roof racks, i prefer them on. I think it makes the car look better. It's also a lot easier to carry 4 boards and a pair of skis.








_Modified by mscot at 3:57 PM 2-16-2010_


_Modified by mscot at 3:59 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

Love the interior, but something about the exterior looks Highlander to me, cheap and uninspired. I like the current exterior better. Maybe it is these pictures with no chrome around the windows, no rack, and what look like passenger tires and wheels. Cover the VW emblem on the front, and nothing else says VW to me.


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

I like it very much. Here's the video so you can see it at all angles!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hs_m5yEED4


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (mscot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mscot* »_Question for the 3rd row wanters: You do know that the 3rd row is the least safe area in the car, right? You're basically putting your child in the crumple zone. 


Child? Psch. The third row's for ladies to give men captains chairs in the second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
Child? Psch. The third row's for ladies to give men captains chairs in the second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like you want a minivan. What other mid-sized SUV has this type of accommodations?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Well the base model sure isn't a looker hah. I'm definitely excited to see the U.S. reveals.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (windcatcher2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windcatcher2* »_Looks GREAT! but.... where's the 3rd row, VW?
Can anyone verify if indeed 3rd row is NOT going to feature in the brand new Touareg?

The 3rd row is in the Q7.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (NickM)*

How about some exciting colors for a change, like Tornado Red or Techno Blue? Also, give me a real hand brake.
Other than these complaints, I am quite impressed.


_Modified by luckeydoug1 at 4:13 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (luckeydoug1)*

Based on these graphics - the base model looks horrible - I wouldn't put too much weight on them though - we should get some nice packages for the U.S.


----------



## DonCorleone (Oct 14, 2004)

This is for sure my next vehicle. BUT I still don't like the current V6 engine even though the car will weight 450lbs less. I still have high hopes that the supercharged V6 in the hybrid will be available in the regular touareg!


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

UGLY mirrors on the door rather than the "mini" window area.
WHY???
overall looks like a power-version of the Tiguan, not the other way around. weird. nice for power/weight and decent interior...nothing special but will read the report.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (BJMRGTIVR6)*

Did anybody else catch this:

_Quote »_5. Addition of rear differential lock. Equipped like this, the Touareg can conquer any terrain on Earth.











That's an amazing claim... 

I'll have to be a detractor on the styling - I don't like it. It looks like a step backwards, just like the MKVI looks like a step back from the MKV GTi/JETTA.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyberVW* »_I'll have to be a detractor on the styling - I don't like it. It looks like a step backwards, just like the MKVI looks like a step back from the MKV GTi/JETTA

Wow, I was beginning to think it was only me! I agree, on both counts.


----------



## rodenhuis (Jan 20, 2004)

http://www.volkswagen.de/etc/m...g.pdf


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (rodenhuis)*

The picture on that pdf sure make the T look much more aggressive --- I like it.


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 11:43 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## bloud (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (rodenhuis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodenhuis* »_http://www.volkswagen.de/etc/m...g.pdf 

If I am reading the spec sheet right, the great news for me and other TALL people is it looks like they have increased the headroom from 38.7in from previous years to 39.5in. This would be a really good thing and provide the same headroom as the ML and Q7. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI spec sheet is here - http://www.volkswagen.de/etc/m...g.pdf


----------



## rodenhuis (Jan 20, 2004)

Other interesting data from the spec sheet:
Lower ground clearance - 6.2" (non-air ?)
Fording depth - 22.8" (air)
V8 TDI 0-100 km/h - 5.8s
Too bad there is no V8 TDI w/ offroad offered. That would be the perfect combination.


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_I'll have to be a detractor on the styling - I don't like it. It looks like a step backwards, just like the MKVI looks like a step back from the MKV GTi/JETTA.

 
X 2
In the MK6 line up including the GTI, I'll take the toned down MK6 Golf instead. Less is More.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
I'll have to be a detractor on the styling - I don't like it. It looks like a step backwards, just like the MKVI looks like a step back from the MKV GTi/JETTA.


You really think so? I think the MKV looks dated compared to the MKVI.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The Golf looks decent. The GTI is overstyled, IMO. A lot of it was change for the sake of change rather than for good reason- aesthetically speaking. The MkV Golf has always looked a little dated, IMO, though- it's much more similar to the MkIV than any of the other V cars.


----------



## kimmers71 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (bloud)*

Wish that PDF was in english. Was able to translate it using Google Translate but it's just not the same. Thanks for posting it though!


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You really think so? I think the MKV looks dated compared to the MKVI.


I could not agree more - MKVI is a step forward for sure...


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You really think so? I think the MKV looks dated compared to the MKVI.


i am with spokecat 100% on this... i also think the new touareg looks good and vw's overall revised styling. i agree with most that the changes are not dramatic (they did not need to be), but they are cleaner, and certainly more european.


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: World Premiere: New Touareg Takes SUV Idea into Future ([email protected])*

Argh... Being a sole provider doesn't leave enough left over to buy one of these but I sure would love to have the TDI with a towing/offroad package...
Peace!


----------



## micanichi (Feb 24, 2010)

That's about the busiest front end I've seen on a vehicle lately and the rear isn't far behind. Multiple horizontals at different thicknesses; paint the grille; no, don't paint the grille; and of course, the pearl necklace of LEDs besmirching way too many German cars today. A case of the King without his clothes or perhaps The King has way too many clothes. Whatever happened to teutonic simplicity?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_Sold.
380hp
420tq
460lbs lighter
28.6mpg?
I'll be selling the highlander hybrid very soon.

Those stats are more interesting to me that the new look; where did you get these stats? What motor(s)?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_Love the interior, but something about the exterior looks Highlander to me, cheap and uninspired. I like the current exterior better. Maybe it is these pictures with no chrome around the windows, no rack, and what look like passenger tires and wheels. Cover the VW emblem on the front, and nothing else says VW to me.

Ditto; the above (page 4) photos look horrible; worse than a old Highlander (old Honda pilot or old MDX) IMO. Granted, the one driving in the sand looks better than these photos.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (ehd)*

The pictures from the Geneva Auto Show look MUCH better than the publicity pix sent out by VW ---- I like the looks of this thing even more.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

^ I agree, but WHY, WHY, WHY debut in THAT color??? Also, I'm not a big fan of those wheels...Still, it is a beautiful looking SUV!


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I think that color looks great! Hopefully VWoA doesn't water down this new treg too much...


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks fantastic, i need to contact my dealer to be the first on the list.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

A few more Real life pics for all you Touareg Lovers. I like the white.


----------

